# Help me identify this goat..



## fromthevinetothejar (Jun 6, 2013)

This sweet pregnant 2 yr old goat was given to us today. The owner had no idea what kind it was, but had to get rid of it. Her neighbor was threatening to shoot it. Can someone please tell me what kind she may be. I know it will be very difficult to tell from pics. She is just a little taller than my 6mo old english bulldog. She is very small, and about 3 months pregnant.














































http://i262.photobucket.com/albums/ii83/livingmyhappilyeverafter/DSC00874.jpg


----------



## Crystal (Jan 20, 2013)

She looks nigerian to me. Congrats on your new goat. I have a goat here in the same situation. Is she your first goat? I'm on my phone but maybe nigerian pygmy Cross.


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

She could be nigerian or Pygmy or cross. 

Doe she walk kinda bow legged or seem a little stif in the back legs that's a Pygmy trait I would guess Pygmy or Pygmy cross.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

She is two? Wow I think her hors are really small to be a two year old.

I would say nigi and POygmy cross. Is she the only one you have? Sis they have ano others? I ask because goats are herd animals and they need a goat buddy. Maybe just until she kids. 

What is she bred to do they know that?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I would say she is a Pygmy/Nigerian cross with a teensy bit of Boer in her. I would consider having her ears checked if possible... the inside looks a bit weird to me... could just be lighting.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

I have one that looks just like her she is 3/4 nigerian 1/4 pygmy. The sweetest thing and has great milkstand manners. I think you will do just fine to wait till she has babies.


----------



## fromthevinetothejar (Jun 6, 2013)

Thank you all so much for your time. 

@Crystal, I had Lamanchas at one time a few years ago. They were the loves of my life... you know.. aside form the kids and the hubs.

@Sweetgoats, She is the only one we have now. I know that they are pack animals, but it is VERY difficult to find ND or P goats wheere I live. We have literally been looking since last year. God kinda just worked this one out! lLol. The owner needed an emergency home..She didn't have a fence so this little girl would go into the neighbors yard.. The neighbor said he was gonna shoot her if it happened again!!! Who does that!!! They did have a male, her baby daddy, but he wasn't wethered. He live right in the middle of town, and couldn't get away with a scented goat. I wish we could have taken him.. He is beautiful. Looks just like her. We are looking for another at the moment. If anything she should kid in about 2 months. She is loving our dogs! They were all cuddled up this morning! lol

@ownedbythegoats Thanks so much for pointing her ears out. We have an appointment at the vet next week to have her checked out. I will make sure to ask him to check her ears. 

Thank you all so much for your help. We really had no idea what kind of goat we were getting, because the owner had no idea what kind she was. Lucky for us, it seems we have gotten the exact breed we wanted!


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> I would say she is a Pygmy/Nigerian cross with a teensy bit of Boer in her.


I agree with OwnedByTheGoats that she has some meat goat in her  it may be the pygmy though, so it's hard to tell. Either way she is really pretty! I also agree with sweetgoats that her horns look really small for a two year old...I was thinking maybe a year or less.


----------



## Erik_L (Nov 27, 2012)

It could be because I just got one, but it looks like a black Spanish goat.









This is my yearling doe. I was told she's a Boer/Spanish mix. The red is mine. Here's hoping a picture from the web posts properly. LoL










Erik - twitter @Erik_L1965


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Erik, the horns are just so different. And yours are a lot bigger... Not saying you are completely wrong though.

You are welcome about the ears. It is most likely nothing to worry about, but you might as well ask your vet instead of finding out she has an ear infection 2 days later and having to pay 200 more dollars.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'd say a Nigerian meat goat cross, or a stunted meat goat.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I don't know, but to me she looks pure Nigerian. She's looks too dairy-built to be Pygmy. And I don't think she could be two either. I've had horned Nigerians and hers look like a one year olds to me. I'm guessing if she is pregnant p, it's not three months along. She's way too thin for that. If she at all Nigerian or Pygmy, I would expect her to be a lot bigger by three months, but that's just IMO.
She's really pretty, though! Hope you can get another so she can have companionship! Congratulations!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

my first thought was Nigi too...maybe a bit of Pygmy....but def Nigi..she is a doll...you can check her teeth for aprox. age... see if she got any adult teeth in..at two years old she would at least have the very front two adult in..if shehas all her baby teeth then sheis a yearling...here is a link to see what to look for...congrats...she is a pretty girls..
http://goat-link.com/content/view/14/#.UbFbWPaDR68


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

After looking at the pics a little more, I'm not entirely sure she pure Nigerian, she's a tad too tall I'm thinking, but I've no idea what else she could be. I wasn't seeing the Pygmy like others were saying; I would think shed be more stocky and round if she was Pygmy, but I'm no expert. Sound like everyone agrees that she's at least part ND!


----------

